# Using Kontakt Player 6, Do I Need the Full Version?



## PaulieDC (Mar 22, 2019)

Kontakt Player 6 works standalone with my libraries that need it (Berlin, Spitfire, SoundIron and their sites say Player is OK) and now testing Cubase 10 but all looks good. Do I need the real version? Reason I ask, I'm thinking of selling Komplete 11 Ultimate w/Symphony Series and it has the full version of Kontakt 5.x.x... is it a mistake to give up the full? I don't know Kontakt enough yet, are there features will I need from the full version once I start loading Cubase with my soon-to-be template?


----------



## jtnyc (Mar 22, 2019)

Well if your only interested in using the libraries mentioned (which are Kontakt Player libraries) and you never intend on doing any under the hood edits or tweaks, you would be ok with the player I guess, but you would be giving up the ability to use the thousands of non Kontakt Player libraries out there. I could not imagine that as I own a ton of non player libraries.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 22, 2019)

Hmmmmm, I see what you mean. In fact, I thought the Berlin libraries required it but no, yet I remember having SOMETHUING that required it and made me say that I was glad it was part of KU11. I'll hold on to what I've got then, because just buying Kontakt outright is $400. Why do that when I have it and can upgrade if desired.

Thanks, this is what I needed to know.


----------

